# Stratton, VT



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

vrbo.com you can rent condos, here. best bet.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

im looking at vrbo & homeaway.com, nice sites


----------



## Erci (Jan 12, 2010)

shred4life said:


> I'm looking for a good but cheap place to stay in Stratton with my boyfriend to celebrate his birthday one weekend in February. Anyone have any suggestions? Ski and stay packages would be a plus. Walking distance to lifts would also be great!


What's your definition of cheap? There is no way you can get a cheap place within walking distance to the lift. If you don't mind spending the money then you can get a package directly from Stratton and it'll be right on the mountain. If you want to spend as little as possible and still have a great time, you'll have to drive about 20 minutes to the mountain. 
I always stay here: Manchester Vermont Lodging - The Chalet Motel
Spend a little extra on the larger room (the one with 2 queen beds) and it'll still be much cheaper than staying right at the mountain.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Stratton usually has those ski and stay packages for like 89 bucks a night/person with lift tickets. It's not exactly a romantic getaway but it is walking distance to the lifts. If it's a birthday thing why not find something local to the mountain within driving distance or a Bed n Breakfast?

Check the deals section. http://www.stratton.com/deals/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Go to Mount Snow,... They are beter in everyway possible... Stratton is an Elitist mountain and if your looking for deals you prolly can't afford it. Go to Mount snow,. they got better pricing and quality mountain. Not to mention they been voted number #1 for 2 years in a row!


----------

